

Four Zero Days Disclosed in Internet Explorer - tomtoise
https://threatpost.com/four-zero-days-disclosed-in-internet-explorer/113911

======
greenyoda
Not a very informative article. Nothing in either the article or the linked
"advisory" mention which version(s) of IE and which versions of Windows are
affected.

